# Anyone with info on proprietary trading....



## beans (Jan 25, 2011)

I have applied to a proprietary trading company for a 'equity trading' position.

I was wondering if anyone here has any experiences in this or similar fields of employment. 


the job description 'welcomes all backgrounds' as trainning is provided.

having said that, this position is also commision based, any insight as to what i should be looking for for a commission, or salaray+commission? bare in mind this is entry level.

Any insight from others would be much appreciated as i have never held a job in this field, nor am i familiar with how i should be viewing compensation.

Regards,

Beans


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

PM sent.

MB


----------

